
Two Weeks Vacation is only a Recommendation, not a Rule - lachyg
http://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/2007/02/two-weeks-vacation-is-only.html
======
bdfh42
5.6 weeks paid vacation per annum is the legal minimum in the UK (introduced a
while back as part of the minimum wage regulations). Many companies give more.

